# LFTS 10/13



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

HopE you brought snacks to share haha


HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 442545
> All natural raccoon cover scent with me tonight.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Wants his nuts back, told him take a hike. 











Something deer hunting related, I just grunted a bit, will probably wait a half hour and touch the rattling antlers together. Trying to stir something up!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Well this was an interesting weekend.

Had my arrow on the side of my rest and didn't realize it Saturday morning. Missed a doe at 12 yards.:tsk: I knew as soon as I released. I'm happy it was a clean miss.

Set up on the edge of beans last night in the ghillie suit after a certain buck and lost day light when he was about 50 yards.

Tried to catch him going back to bedding this morning. Set up good and had a camera between food and bedding. He passed through at 3:38 AM. I was late..I mean he was smart.

Good times though. I will stay out of this property all week and see what the weather does next weekend..might leave it alone until my "rutcation".


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Was debating on going out tonight because the wind was really whipping at the house. Finally decided to go and as I was pulling into the farm I noticed a corn header and semi! Farmer pulled in with combine just as I got into the tree to cut the corn field next to the woodlot I planned to hunt! Hope he pushes a big buck right to me! Time will tell! Good luck! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Nice 


jstfish48162 said:


> View attachment 442449
> View attachment 442451
> 
> She ran about 100 yards after center punched heart shot!!!!


Nice ,,big Meat Wagon Doe ! Good Deal!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That's the spirit


Glad I bailed. Very windy in Grand Haven. Large branches are coming down


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Finally!!! LFTS!!! I dont care if it's raining, don't care if I see nothing, don't care if I don't dare shoot because of the rain!! I finally got out!! First sit, weather is hideous, but I'm lovin every minute of it!


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Outdoor Bandit said:


>


I love the layout of this Killer set, I had a similar spot until development ate that woods, love hearing deer cross creek and creek is like their highway travel route !


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 442545
> All natural raccoon cover scent with me tonight.


Be careful one of my best friends tried to punch one got bit and it had rabies, cost over 10k. And his company just cancelled his health insurance.no DG B.S. true story We die laughing about it, also got bit by a giant snapping turtle thought he could pick up
Alcohol wasn't involved lol


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Just hoping I’m fast enough to spin around in the saddle and ride this tree down if she goes.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Back out for a wet and windy sit, mostly to see if they'll move in the rain since I haven't seen anything when it's been dry lately.
I'm sick of this SSW/SW swirling wind, it's borderline to say the least.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Light sprinkle here. Didn’t think it was going to rain but the radar says different now. Doesn’t look like anything too serious though


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Went back in to try and find my boradhead (broken arrow) without any luck. Somehow lost one of my climbing steps too. :banghead3:banghead3


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

At BRA, on the ground, on an island, in the swamp. Lost a shirt on the way in. Feelin' beasty!










Cell service is really bad...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

They're on their feet, 4 deer already, can't make the moms any bigger then their babies ! All I need is one over 100#s... Mom and 1 baby were within 6', no idea I'm here. Wind has them jumpy... C'mon bigger deer


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I had hoped they were going to be on there feet early here after seeing a little buck at 4 but he must’ve just been stretching his legs. Nothing since


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> They're on their feet, 4 deer already, can't make the moms any bigger then their babies ! All I need is one over 100#s... Mom and 1 baby were within 6', no idea I'm here. Wind has them jumpy... C'mon bigger deer


Shoot 2 deer.....should get you up over a 100. I'm a problem solver and I'm here for you snort!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The doe is quartered and chilling. Sitting in a popup to get out of the wind and the rain that's coming. Nothing so far.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Out with my 9 year old in S.Montcalm. Seeing a couple little ones. He is ready to let a bolt fly at any adult deer.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

First sit in this stand near a trail that has had some acorns. This stand keeps the this wind in my face.

The woods are starting to get the yellow tint that looks so awesome in the fall!

Breezy and mild in St. Clair County 

Good Luck!


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Bandit Time said:


> Clown show or am I missing something with his posts? I'm new so don't know ?


 DESGOOSE really tries to make it out. He just has terrible luck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok guys, I'm back on stand. It was raining at camp so we packed up and moved 238 miles SW. In the doe killing fields in St Joseph county. Got two tags, I'll fill em both if I get the chance

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

RMH said:


> Shoot 2 deer.....should get you up over a 100. I'm a problem solver and I'm here for you snort!!


If it were last week for hunting and I needed meat one of the 80# mom's would've got it already.. lot's of hunting to do yet, only beginning


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> You talked me into it almost let doe walk but she was a big doe , backstraps said shoot


Congrats, nice doe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

jstfish48162 said:


> Dead doe!!!
> Shot her this morning!
> Pics when I have better service.


Congrats on the doe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Doe and yearling so far.







. 

She gave me a perfect 14 yard opportunity but I filled my doe tag earlier in the week. Hoping a big buck follows her trail exactly! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

2 fawns just came through. Looked pretty jumpy out in the open with this wind.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)




----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

dewy6068 said:


> Was debating on going out tonight because the wind was really whipping at the house. Finally decided to go and as I was pulling into the farm I noticed a corn header and semi! Farmer pulled in with combine just as I got into the tree to cut the corn field next to the woodlot I planned to hunt! Hope he pushes a big buck right to me! Time will tell! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! Sounds like fortunate timing for you!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

First LTFS post of the year, 6th hunt of the year. Hunting observatory stand that I was “observing” a shooter at 2 nights ago, from my back porch..... (still count as an observatory stand? ). 4 does so far. Some of the best sits I have are in windy misty night hunts. We shall see. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

snortwheeze said:


> If it were last week for hunting and I needed meat one of the 80# mom's would've got it already.. lot's of hunting to do yet, only beginning


If you got 80# mom's, sounds like something is out of balance.. shoot em all and go get more tags


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It's actually pretty decent out. Minimal rain and the wind has dropped off nicely.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Biggbear said:


> View attachment 442565


That didn't take long..


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Got busted by a gobbler trying to draw back. No deer for awhile now, hoping the big boys are getting ready to go for a stroll.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

We have seen about 15. Does and fawns minus one 1.5 yr old buck. 

He got busted getting set up to shoot a doe at 15 yds. Still time and the deer are moving.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sewey said:


> All set up, moved about 100 yards east of last night, cut good tracks coming in. This wind is swirling way too much, but I’m here now. Already had one lone doe saunter by eating acorns, she’d of got it if she came through an opening. Good luck everyone!


The 5th buck I saw today!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

dewy6068 said:


> Doe and yearling so far.


Did they have any fawns with them?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

mbrewer said:


> The 5th buck I saw today!
> View attachment 442579


Awesomw! Congratulations, I saw a small 6 and 5 other does total. Unless something rushes in soon that’ll be it tonight.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 442585
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's pretty funny and LFTS creative.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats ! Has some funky **** going on, on the right side eh ?


Didn't know it when I shot him or when I took that first pic but he has a wishbone brow on that side.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Congrats emm! Looking forward to the story!


It would take as long to tell it as it took to live it (2+ hours). Cliff Notes version TBD.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

mbrewer said:


> It would take as long to tell it as it took to live it (2+ hours). Cliff Notes version TBD.


I like long stories. Hearing and telling...


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Swampdog467 said:


> I like long stories. Hearing and telling...


Well you're in luck, maybe. I like em too.


----------

